# May 30 - Heart of America Sheep Show & Fiber Fest (MO)



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Missouri State Fairgrounds, Swine Pavilion, Sedalia, MO

Friday-Saturday-Sunday May 30th thru June 1, 2008

http://www.moncwga.com/

Already told Phillip I'm going this year - it's just down the road! 

Anybody else? I can't decide which class(es) I want to take.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

we are going, not sure which classes either, I want to go on the first day, but I don't really like any of those classes lol,


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a reminder this is coming up SOON!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

yep, I'm going again this year, every day, I think. No classes Friday, but Advanced Knitting on Saturday and Designing Yarn on Sunday . I took Gale White's dyeing class last year and thought about taking it again, but---can't take them all. We plan on driving back and forth each day this year. Whose going??? Want to meet and put faces with names?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm definitely going but not sure which day. Oldest son is coming for a visit from Fri afternoon until June 4 or so - first time home in a couple years. Need to finish cleaning the house on Fri morn . (Yeah, it would help if I kept a better house all the time instead of just when someone was stopping by.)

Maybe Saturday. Never did decide on classes so will probably just wander around trying not to hug the woolies. Hmmmm, silent auction ends at 5pm............


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I won't be going this year but hope to get a full report from those of you lucky enough to attend and take classes!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow and will be wearing a sleeveless dress - black with red/pink and yellow flowers. I'll also have silver jingly bangles on my wrist - Phillip says they're so he always knows where I'm at. Can anyone say "belling the cat"?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Went today. 

Phillip asked me as I was leaving, "Are we buying today?" to which I replied, of course, "ummm, I don't _think_ so...." I was a good girl and only bought 8 oz of Egyptian red roving. 

Very few sheep and not many more folks there .


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry we missed you FalconDance---just now read the web. I was there, also Jerserygurl. Yes, not a good turnout. Animal show was embarrassing. Yes, bought more than I should. Will be there again tomorrow, plan on buying some of that nice unprocessed fleece, like I need more. But the prices are good! The classes are good again this year---great teachers, lots of friendly people, everyone willing to share information---can't beat that! And young people---what a blessing to see them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad you girls had a good time. Only 8 oz Falcon??


Do you have a fever


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Glad you girls had a good time. Only 8 oz Falcon??
> 
> 
> Do you have a fever


_Weeeeelllllll_, was going to buy the other two batches of the same color - after visiting the booth several times, lovingly fondling all the colors (in every booth) - but the others were just a shade off in color from the one I got. Probably not noticeable in the final spin, but *I* would know it was different, so.....

Was looking at some rather colorful roving elsewhere but the proprietess never once asked if I needed help, indeed I don't believe I _ever_ saw her though I hung around in her booth seriously looking at several things, so none of that came home. 

Oooh, and I was SO close to bringing home a couple raw fleece! But, alas, I was a good girl and remembered the growing stash and the fleece that are either on their way or will be shortly, so resisted the siren call. 

Meg, when I come to visit, is there any way we can zip up to Earth Guild? They carry the wooden crochet hooks I'd like - otherwise I have to order them. I'd rather wait and give my $$ to a shop directly (the booth with the invisible proprietess had a few but not in the sizes I was after).

(Thought about procuring a sheep or two and spiriting them away, but the boys convinced me I really couldn't pass them off as odd-shaped dogs . It was a bit dicey for a few moments, but when I left, there were no woolies tucked under my arm. *sigh*)


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

yes I was there, and brought home half of the festival lol

took three classes, was worn out...


----------

